# emergency responder



## Kearney.200 (Nov 9, 2016)

does any one have a definition for emergency responder ?
2012 IFC


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2016)

*401.3 Emergency responder notification. *
Notification of emergency responders shall be in accordance with Sections 401.3.1 through 401.3.3. 

*401.3.1 Fire events.* 
In the event an unwanted fire occurs on a property, the _owner_ or occupant shall immediately report such condition to the fire department


Would say everyone 

FD, ems, police


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2016)

Why????


----------



## JBI (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone who responds to an emergency would be an 'emergency responder'.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 10, 2016)

Ditto, there's a definition.

*SECTION 201*

*GENERAL*

*201.1 Scope. *Unless otherwise expressly stated, the following words and terms shall, for the purposes of this code, have the meanings shown in this chapter.

*AGENCY. *Any emergency responder department within the jurisdiction that utilizes radio frequencies for communication. This could include, but not be limited to, various public safety agencies such as fire departments, emergency medical services and law enforcement.

Commentary: This definition provides clarification as to the primary emergency responders that are intended to be included in the term, but does not rule out other responders who might also need the use of the emergency responders radio coverage system (ERRCS), based on the needs and policies of the adopting jurisdiction.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Nov 14, 2016)

my boss was asking me if there was a definition I found *Agency *the Commentary part is helpful thank you all for your help


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2016)

Would say depends on the context, setting, where the project is?


----------

